# What is your favorite Eucalyptus EO?



## jblaney (Jun 10, 2016)

I have been using Eucalyptus Lemon from China purchased from New Directions.   Carolyn Z. shared a small piece of soap with me made with this type of oil and I have been in love ever since.   It sticks well and I find it refreshing.

Although I think it smells great, I have read many think it smells like bug repellent.  I have never smelled bug repellent made with Eucalyptus, so I don't get the connection personally.   I would like to try a Eucalyptus that smells like the trees we had in our backyard growing up with the big pods.   I loved that smell, but have not found a good Eucalyptus that smells like that.   

I tried Eucalyptus from BB when I first started soaping and tossed it.   It smelled horrible to me, so BB is out.

Can anyone recommend one to me and where I can purchase?   Thanks!


----------



## Dr.J (Jun 15, 2016)

The major component in lemon eucalyptus EO is citronellal, which is also the major component in the plant citronella, which some say is a natural bug repellent.  I think this is why many folks make the connection.  I must admit that lemon eucalyptus smells very much like the citronella plant to me.

I believe the most common eucalyptus for EO is the species E. globulus.  I'm pretty sure this is what you got from BB.  It's major component is eucalyptol (aka 1,8 cineole).  There are several other eucalyptus species that also have 1,8 cineole as the main component, such as E. radiata, E. polybractea, E. smithii, etc.  Although these will have subtle differences in aroma, they will have an underlying similarity because of the large 1,8 cineole content in all (and all are quite different than your lemon eucalyptus).  Therefore, I'm not sure I would recommend any of these to you, although I suspect the trees you grew up with might be a species like these.  I wonder if the aroma you are not recognizing in the BB EO is because of some water-soluble compound(s) in the leaves that would end up in the hydrosol instead of the EO?  You might try to find some hydrosol and take a sniff.

Many of my favorite soaps are scented with blends of E. globulus or E. radiata and something else, like lime, orange and lime, mint, lavender, etc.  Perhaps you might like it in a blend?  I find these to be very energizing and invigorating for a shower.

I must admit that I greatly prefer the smell of eucalyptus globulus plus lemon EO blend over straight lemon eucalyptus EO, but based on what you've said, I'm not sure you'd agree.

New Directions Aromatics sells many varieties of Eucalyptus EO, I'd suggest browsing their site and reading the reviews to see if any comments strike your interest.  For example, E. Dives (peppermint eucalyptus) has very little 1,8 cineole, and might be something you'd like.

Good luck!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd like to add one thing. Lemon euclayptus EO has a component that is used in bug repellant sprays however that component is not citronellal. It's actually p-methane 3,8 diol. It's concentrated and then sold in bug repellant products and listed as "oil of lemon eucalyptus" however, it is not actually the essential oil. I believe it is synthetically made or distilled fractionally to specifically acquire the p-methane 3,8 diol. From what I've read it's actually comparable in effectiveness to DEET but doesn't dissolve plastics. However, it has a very strong smell. I have no clue how either the spray or actual lemon eucalyptus smell like since I've never used them before. I couldn't find the % composition of p-methane 3,8 diol in lemon eucalyptus but it doesn't seem to be one of the main components. 

I have yet to smell lemon eucalyptus but I love "regular" eucalypts (eucalyptus globulus). I agree that if you already tried BBs one you wouldn't like the others. All of the ones from different suppliers that I've gotten smell extremely similar. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-Menthane-3,8-diol

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N59OFU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...s-the-best-way-to-keep-mosquitoes-from-biting


----------



## jblaney (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Dr. J and galaxyMLP for responding and giving me so much information.

I ordered some eucalyptus E. globulus from New Directions, but have not received it yet.   From what both of you said, I'm not sure I'm going to like it.   I will try blending it with maybe 10X orange or lavender EO to see if this helps.  It sounds like I ordered the right species and it was very well reviewed.  I will post back once I get it and let you know if it's better than BB's.   I keep thinking I just got a bad bottle.   It was a small sample and smelled nothing like eucalyptus.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2016)

On its own it can be strong, but I blend with it a lot and it is well received. My hubby's favorite blend is eucalyptus and tea tree.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2016)

jblaney said:


> Thanks Dr. J and galaxyMLP for responding and giving me so much information.
> 
> I ordered some eucalyptus E. globulus from New Directions, but have not received it yet.   From what both of you said, I'm not sure I'm going to like it.   I will try blending it with maybe 10X orange or lavender EO to see if this helps.  It sounds like I ordered the right species and it was very well reviewed.  I will post back once I get it and let you know if it's better than BB's.   I keep thinking I just got a bad bottle.   It was a small sample and smelled nothing like eucalyptus.


You should have messaged me and I would have sent you a piece of eucalyptus from NDA's eucalyptus. I still like the lemon eucalyptus the best and is a good seller. ...ask and you would have received. LOL, I am getting better at shipping faster


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2016)

I would have totally shipped you some too.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 17, 2016)

> You should have messaged me and I would have sent you a piece of eucalyptus from NDA's eucalyptus. I still like the lemon eucalyptus the best and is a good seller. ...ask and you would have received. LOL, I am getting better at shipping faster



Thanks Carolyn!  I did not even think of it, plus it gave me an excuse to place an order.  I also tried their Lavender 40/42, Lavandin and lemongrass. :think:



> I would have totally shipped you some too.



Thanks Jules92207!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 17, 2016)

The non-lemon types of eucalyptus smell a wee bit like Vicks metholatum crossed with spicy green herbs. E globulus is easy to find and it's plenty fine for soap. 

If you want to use eucalyptus in something like an inhaler for respiratory issues such as colds and bronchitis, I prefer to use E radiata instead. It's a little milder smelling and it's less likely to "catch in the throat" and trigger coughing at a time when a person has a bad cough already.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 17, 2016)

jblaney said:


> Thanks Carolyn!  I did not even think of it, plus it gave me an excuse to place an order.  I also tried their Lavender 40/42, Lavandin and lemongrass. :think:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jules92207!



LOL, let me know if you don't like them  :evil: I can fix that for you!! I like NDA's Lemongrass mixed with Litsea. It really kicks up the citrus


----------



## biarine (Jun 17, 2016)

I like eucalyptus EO smells but I blend it with lemongrass to hide some herby scent that many people don't like.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you both for the suggestions for the lemongrass.   I have an old small sample that I don't like, so I hope this one smells better.




> LOL, let me know if you don't like them



That's exactly what I was thinking Carolyn!!!:razz:


----------

